# shirt for concealment ?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I saw a few shirts on magills.com but i am lookin for a button-up (untucked) shirt that maybe has magnetic buttons or something similiar. I don't like to unbutton shirts fully as I may have accidentally let someone see the weapon. I have a glock 26 with a desantis quick slide holster


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just learn to do a "Hackathorn Rip." Basically, your weak hand grabs the shirt at the hem and very quickly lifts it clear of the gun, well up toward the armpit. The strong hand then accesses the gun as normal. This is easiest if you leave the shirt's bottom button undone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Also, "western"-style shirts frequently have snaps instead of buttons. You might try one.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll try these idea, thanks steve and mike


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Don’t limit yourself to square bottom shirttails. I picked up a couple of Dickies shirts with tails. I took them to the local seamstress and she cut and hemmed both shirts for a very reasonable price. 

I generally wear a button shirt of some sort for concealment. I have seen a few manufactures offering fake button, Velcro, or snaps on their shirts. I think it’s a gimmick. If you can conceal with a sweatshirt, sweater, hockey jersey or t-shirt, you can carry with a buttoned shirt. 

I have practiced the Hackthorn rip, and it works well. Many places (Front Site, Gunsite, NRA) teach a draw stroke that places your weak hand on your chest. This works very well with the Hackthorn as it naturally places your hand on the chest. The bottom button thing does help.


----------

